# Why sharks circle you



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

Two great white sharks swimming in the ocean spied survivors of a sunken ship. "Follow me son" the father shark said to the son shark and they swam to the mass of people. "First we swim around them a few times with just the tip of our fins showing." And they did. "Well done, son! Now we swim around them a few times with all of our fins showing." And they did. "Now we eat everybody." And they did.

When they were both gorged, the son asked, "Dad, why didn't we just eat them all at first? Why did we swim around and around them?"

His wise father replied, "Because they taste better without the s*** inside!"


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## davelincs (Jan 1, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Not 100% sure I should have found this funny I'm off to the Read Sea next week on a Shark Project Diving holiday 





Not my vid but this what I am hoping for


----------



## mon&amp;stu (Feb 5, 2011)

very very funny love it! :lol:  :lol:


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

:lol:


----------



## Jansen (Oct 8, 2009)

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

